# have you used a courier when getting your fluff



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Well it's getting time for me to look into a pet courier, when I received Matilda she was flown cargo, but I don't want to go that way this time.
I need to know your experiences, who you used, cost etc.
Maddie will be coming from Florida and I would pick her up in Spokane Wa.
Thanks in advance


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Doesn't the breeder have a recommendation? I am sure they do it all the time. When I got Boo I decided to fly up and get him and back all in one day.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Katherine (Adura Maltese) brought Georgie to me herself, it just cost me the price of the airline ticket. I really appreciated that she did it herself, as it was nice meeting her in person, but I'm sure a courier would be just as good


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

We had a courier bring both Bella and Jasmine to us. It was arranged by the breeder.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MiMi's breeder found the person. It was such a relief to know she would be hand carried. The woman was so nice, and really liked the puppy. It only cost one hundred dollars more than shipping in cargo would have. 

Is it too far to drive to the Seattle airport? It might be easier to find someone to fly to Seattle...more flights, less changes.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Dewey was delivered to me by courier. His breeder had a person that she used. It went off very smoothly. He was fine and playful when he came home.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula - I know that Pat (The A Team) has used a courier so you might ask her.

Also, if Lucille doesn't have someone that she uses/recommends, let me know and I will ask some of my other breeder friends in South Florida if they have any recommendations.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lucille said she uses this one but said it was pricey, she ask me to check around, that's why I was asking about the cost.
I could drive to Seattle it's about a 7hr drive, but thought with weather conditions then it wouldn't be the wisest thing to do.
She ask if I wanted to fly there and get her, but I hate to fly. My granddaughter did say she would do it for me, just uncertain what to do


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I used a courier when I got Riley. He was from Alabama. The breeder drove him to Atlanta and turned him over to a courier who flew him to Little Rock where we picked him up. It was $300. He has since passed away. But it was a good experience.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Lucille said she uses this one but said it was pricey, she ask me to check around, that's why I was asking about the cost.
> I could drive to Seattle it's about a 7hr drive, but thought with weather conditions then it wouldn't be the wisest thing to do.
> She ask if I wanted to fly there and get her, but I hate to fly. My granddaughter did say she would do it for me, just uncertain what to do


Oh that is too long to drive and turn around and go back. 

Your granddaughter is young enough to enjoy flying to Florida. Maybe you could give her a night in a hotel and it would be fun for her. But, you can probably find a courier who gets airline miles and won't charge so much.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

sherry said:


> I used a courier when I got Riley. He was from Alabama. The breeder drove him to Atlanta and turned him over to a courier who flew him to Little Rock where we picked him up. It was $300. He has since passed away. But it was a good experience.



Just to clarify...it gave me a start...it was the courier who has passed away? For a second I thought:blink:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I believe that our courier charged 350.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I'll see what would be the easiest and cheapest way to go


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sheesh! Not that much more to fly there yourself and pick up your new girl and get to meet your breeder too. Why don't you just book a flight and go! How fun!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

pammy4501 said:


> Sheesh! Not that much more to fly there yourself and pick up your new girl and get to meet your breeder too. Why don't you just book a flight and go! How fun!




Pam I don't fly only in emergencies, I can't take the stress:blush:
but if hubby or one of my kids or grandkids want to go that's fine with me.
I'd love to meet Lucille, maybe one day by rv.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

I would get your granddaughter do it.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sylie said:


> Just to clarify...it gave me a start...it was the courier who has passed away? For a second I thought:blink:


OMG! Yes, Sylvia, it was the courier who passed last year. Riley was just fine! Sorry for the scare!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Paula, I can get you some phone numbers....between Elaine and I...we've used a few of them. and it's always worked out perfectly.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm with you Paula, I can't fly alone anymore either. If I happen to have a really bad day, it doesn't go well and I've had a few. I used to love to fly, but now I need a babysitter, lol!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Paula, since 911 the FAA has mandated new rules for pets who fly cargo. Not the same as past years. Email or call me if you would like more info. Love you girlfriend. Excited for you!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- Which airport is she coming out of? West Palm Beach, Orlando or Ft. Lauderdale?

Secret did fly via cargo to me in 2009 and did very well -- but Secret is unique as she's flown all over the world for shows. I brought Breeze back in cargo. Except for that one time with Secret, I have NEVER flown a Maltese in cargo and would guess that having her in cabin would be best. So wish you were going to be in AZ this year so I could bring her back from my Christmas holiday in Boca. But then, gf, once I met Maddie, I may have never wanted to give her to you. LOL

Please let me know if I can help. What about flying her into Spokane instead of Seattle? Or to Boise???


----------



## Tia's Pup (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Everyone..

Happy 4th of July!

I'm looking to find a safe and reputable courier to transport a maltese puppy for me. If anyone has and suggestions I would really appreciate it. Thanks in advance. Joie


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I used my breeders courier she was fantastic, very busy person she delivers in the USA and internationally also. I'll check to see if I still have her name and number, if so I will pm you


----------



## Tia's Pup (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks so much Paula!


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

I used a courier to bring Edward to me from Newark to Phoenix. Mark was wonderful with him. I would definitely recommend him. PM me if you still need a courier. He was recommended by Christopher from Chrisman and turned out to be a US Airways employee too. So he was like family


----------

